# what to have on an ad?



## dayoldchocolate (Aug 7, 2011)

what should on an AD and a business card?


----------



## JBob (Mar 21, 2011)

At the very least a name and contact method (address or phone number) should go into a business card design. As for where to put this information, there are hundreds of possible arrangements, but there are a few commonly accepted guidelines for where to place the most essential information. When in doubt or when there is little time to experiment, follow these guidelines for creating a basic, serviceable, and effective business card. *Minimum Information for a Business Card*

Other information is optional but as a minimum the business card design should usually contain: 

Individual's Name and/or Business Name
Individual's Title or some other descriptive text to indicate what the person does if it's not obvious from the business name
A way (preferrably multiple ways) to contact the person — could be phone, fax, email, web page, mailing address, street address, etc.
 It is not necessary to include a complete listing of services or products on the business card. Keep it to the essentials. Use brochures and personal interviews to disclose the full range of services or products offered. 


*Orientation*
Horizontal layouts are the most typical, most widely used format for business cards.
*Name*
Whether using a horizontal or vertical arrangement, the person's name or the business name are usually the most prominent text item on the card. It is usually placed in the center or upper half of the card and emphasized with a larger or bolder font.
*Contact*
Contact information is usually placed in the lower half of the card (left, right, or centered). The preferred method of contact (such as phone number or email) is often emphasized with a larger size, bolder font, or more prominent placement.
*Mini-Ad Layout*
Business card layouts frequently mimic the common and successful _Ogilvy_ ad layout formula that places the visual (logo) at the top or upper left of the card followed by the headline (name) with the signature (contact information) in the lower right.


Taken From Business Card Design - Information That Should Go On a Business Card



I hope this helps.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Henry:

Jared hit the nail on the head, but I would suggest a clean card with a minimal amount of information on it. Keep it well designed with key information easy to read and see.

On of the best trends is adding a QR code on the reverse that will take you to your company website when scanned with a smart phone. I like to use delivr.com to build my QR codes, as it's free and has a great tracking app. The QR code can be linked to really anything online, it's up to you...a Facebook page, LinkedIn page, YouTube video, Behance portfolio, etc.

If you aren't a designer, I would suggest hiring one as your business card says a lot about you and your company. It's basically an introduction when you aren't around.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Henry:
> 
> Jared hit the nail on the head, but I would suggest a clean card with a minimal amount of information on it. Keep it well designed with key information easy to read and see.
> 
> ...


I always wondered how you did that.


----------

